# Body work repairs in Surrey, SE London, Sussex.



## Steve90 (Dec 22, 2016)

So after having some selfish tw*t leave me the present of a damaged car when i returned to it after work, i'm looking for a a good body work place in Surrey, SE London, Sussex.

Like everyone on here, I'm quite fussy about my paintwork and need some help ...


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Steve90 said:


> So after having some selfish tw*t leave me the present of a damaged car when i returned to it after work, i'm looking for a a good body work place in Surrey, SE London, Sussex.
> 
> Like everyone on here, I'm quite fussy about my paintwork and need some help ...


Nick White SL RESTORATIONS the best there is.:thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

suspal said:


> Nick White SL RESTORATIONS the best there is.:thumb:


Yes Nicks work is outstanding, another recommendation here.


----------



## Steve90 (Dec 22, 2016)

OH you would recommend SL wouldn't you. lol

I've already been there, but the quote they gave was crazy expensive. Without saying what it was it was £1300 more expensive than another VW approved workshop I've been quoted at.
I know they're good but i just can't afford or justify something almost 3x more expensive than another VW authorised repair shop. 
If it was an insurance job though my car would be in there in a flash.
Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Steve90 said:


> OH you would recommend SL wouldn't you. lol
> 
> I've already been there, but the quote they gave was crazy expensive. Without saying what it was it was £1300 more expensive than another VW approved workshop I've been quoted at.
> I know they're good but i just can't afford or justify something almost 3x more expensive than another VW authorised repair shop.
> ...


I suppose that's the trouble if your that good, that you can pick and choose the work you would like to do


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Steve90 said:


> OH you would recommend SL wouldn't you. lol
> 
> I've already been there, but the quote they gave was crazy expensive. Without saying what it was it was £1300 more expensive than another VW approved workshop I've been quoted at.
> I know they're good but i just can't afford or justify something almost 3x more expensive than another VW authorised repair shop.
> ...


Yes would recommend Nick all day long, i know him personally and ive seen his work up close and regardless of the cost you will get a very professional job done.
understand that budget may come into it so fair enough, you said you were fussy about your paint hence me recommending Nick at SL


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Try C&P panelcraft in New Addington. VW and Audi approved, reasonable prices and excellent work. Just had a full front end respray on my RS4 done by them





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

Might be worth paying a visit to Ian Taylor's Body Repairs in Horley for a quote

http://www.paintshophorley.co.uk/ian-taylor-body-repairs.html


----------



## Steve90 (Dec 22, 2016)

Carlos Fandango said:


> Might be worth paying a visit to Ian Taylor's Body Repairs in Horley for a quote
> 
> http://www.paintshophorley.co.uk/ian-taylor-body-repairs.html


I went there too. Wasn't too impressed TBH. 
Not sure why. 
They were very cheap. 
Maybe I'm too old to have 'youngsters' quote for me and for me to take them seriously?!?
Have you had any work done there personally?


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Steve90 said:


> I went there too. Wasn't too impressed TBH.
> Not sure why.
> They were very cheap.
> Maybe I'm too old to have 'youngsters' quote for me and for me to take them seriously?!?
> Have you had any work done there personally?


So ageist.


----------



## saabfan (Sep 19, 2016)

I saw this the other day which proved interesting when it comes to repairs.


----------



## Steve90 (Dec 22, 2016)

Thats quite interesting especially as my car is a mk7 Golf!

Thankfully i don't need any replacement parts, all in need is what i already have repaired.


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

Sorry Steve, I haven't had any work done there personally. I suggested them as they were local and the website showed their paintwork. The body repair shop I used to use was in Kent, but sadly he has retired. Hope you find a good repair shop at a reasonable rate. Teaching you to suck eggs I know, but my advice when visiting any body repair shop, would be to check the paint finish and panel gaps of the finished article. Also if you can, try and inspect their welding. Good luck.


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Carlos Fandango said:


> Sorry Steve, I haven't had any work done there personally. I suggested them as they were local and the website showed their paintwork.


This irks me. That isn't a recommendation then!

To the OP, if you're still unsure, you can get a good start by looking at the list of VW/Audi approved bodyshops on this list. As you'll see, there aren't a million of them!

http://www.vwgroup-paintandbody.co.uk/googleCentreLocator.asp

As well as C&P panelcraft, I've also used Fleetline in croydon (also on the list) - they did excellent work on my old B8; a £1400 insurance repair that looked absolutely perfect. However - They come in quite a bit more expensive, seem to prefer insurance work, and I found communication with them more difficult than C&P.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedeXStylE (Jul 18, 2007)

Xquisite Automotive. Speak to a guy called K.

Highly recommend them.


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

RedeXStylE said:


> Xquisite Automotive. Speak to a guy called K.
> 
> Highly recommend them.


No no no no no!!!'

K is a liar and a cheat. Have dealt with him before when he was Type K styling. AVOID!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

Try nick Coker at NC Coachworks in hackbridge


----------



## SDB278 (Feb 21, 2016)

Sussex coach works in horley. Done a couple of bits for me through insurance on company car, proper customer service, speak to Nick. Couldn’t be more helpful. Really good results on rear bumper respray , and front bumper damage caused by delivery driver.


----------

